# aquascaping 2.0



## satoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi there!,

I found a gallery of more than 2000 pictures of planted aquariums on eMule that is called aquascaping 2.0.zip, it is heavy (430 MB) but it is full of beautiful tanks.

In case anyone is interested here is the elink aquascaping 2.0 you will need eMule installed.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,

İt is very nice indeed you may also find aquascaping 1.0 at the same place which is half in size and much more common.

YILDIRIM


----------



## satoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

Yap, I know aquascaping 1.0. This one is an update to that one.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Im downloading it at the moment and I look foreward to see some nice tanks
Thanks for it!


----------



## bhg (Feb 26, 2007)

The link above does not work anymore, does anyone have a new link to the file?


----------



## Mortadelo (Mar 14, 2004)

I think this should work

ed2k://|file|Aquascaping%202.0.zip|443845554|2A1D7E21DD6AD8B32D6984A2E1109533|h=IKI5D5MISWLJZNPX335S56O4HS7MAGER|/

The number of sources varies but there are usually 5 o 6 people sharing it.
BTW, don´t get the "aquascaping 2.0 + Takashi Amano" it is heavier and features the same pics.


----------



## ChiDONEt (Sep 16, 2004)

Please upload to URL link ( GigaSize.com, Rapidshare.com, MegaUpload ), I'm behinf a firewall/proxy and I cant use emule.


----------

